# Can I use my wife's car to drive for über



## Oldmanriver (Jul 9, 2015)

I have not signed up to be a driver yet and can't afford a new car at the moment but my wife has a brand new car and I am on her her insurance. Can I drive my wife's car temporarily until I can get my own car?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Oldmanriver welcome to the forum!

You only need to be listed on the insurance. And use a Driver Referral Code to sign up for some extra moolah. I suggest using LAuberX, or another local Driver's code.

Please read your Partnership Agreement, after you've signed up. You have 30 Days to Opt-out of Binding Arbitration.


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

Actually I believe your name has to be on the Insurance card....

This just happened 2 days ago
https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-was-deactivated-today.26613/


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

What my manager said!


----------

